# migrating from South Africa to Europe



## TheoLeach (May 29, 2018)

Good day all

I need some advise regarding my move to Europe..
I am a Qualified electrician and need to know what i need to do to make my qualification there..
Or will my qualification be legal on that side? 
if anyone can help me
Thanks in advance

Theo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It will depend on which EU country you are going to. Each country retains their own technical qualifications for professions like electrician. Local standards can be rather different from one EU country to the next.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## TheoLeach (May 29, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> It will depend on which EU country you are going to. Each country retains their own technical qualifications for professions like electrician. Local standards can be rather different from one EU country to the next.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Moving to Brussels/Belguim


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In that case you will need to find out the regulations for working as an electrician in Belgium.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

